# BFPers....What did you do .......



## peglet

Morning...

Thought i'd start another thread, so it doesn't clog up the daily one....this is a light hearted, not too serious thread....

To all the BFPers out there, thought you could help the ones that are trying...

I can't remember what preperation I did last time (when i got my BFP with bubbles), I so wish i'd kept a diary.  But I do remember eating steak and spinach and remember drinking LOTS of homemade smoothies.....

So did you do anything different in the run up to the BFP


----------



## gmac2304

hi!  great idea Peglet...

i was on Clomid, so knew when I was/should have been OV'ing.  the month I got my BFP, I was eating pineapple chunks every day at lunchtime & munching on Brazil Nuts all day long ... read somewhere that both these things help create a nice cosy womb lining for the egg to settle into!!!

MrsC xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Peglet,

great idea for new thread. I drank plenty of pineapple juice ( not from concentrate) to aid implantation. Pineapple juice has selenium which helps uterine lining to be more receptive. This time I only drank pineapple juice as I read that eating fresh pineapple core has bromelain which can cause uterine contractions. The juicing process destroys bromelain. There is plenty of literature on this though who knows ? Also plenty of brazil nuts and organic apricots (taste much better than the bright orange ones anyway) are also recommended to make uterine receptive. I drank plenty of water and fresh juices . Completely cut out all caffeine products including tea, coffee + chocolate . Cut out all fizzy drinks and alcohol was a no no . I started this REGIME after Christmas , 3 months before ET because I knew it was our last chance and I had to give it my all. I also attended a personal trainer up to 3 times week which again was expensive but then I was investing yet again 10 000 pounds for treatment abroad and felt I had to do everything in my power. Have to say I did feel different this time in that I was the most relaxed I had ever been prior to any of other 16 treatments . So maybe there is something to be said about modifying lifestyle


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hey there ladies - great idea about this thread.  Not sure if anything 'worked' or if its just luck, but I ate fresh pineapple most days in my tww (and drank pineapple juice with soda - yummy).  I had some but not as much once I was pregnant due to what Gwendy was saying about it potentially bringing on contractions.  Pineapple is a super fruit that is meant to make the womb sticky and nice for the embie to snuggle into.  Also heard that protein is really good, and one woman swore by a boiled egg for breakfast each day - I couldn't stomach it personally!

I also did accupuncture.  I know a few have tried this and not had success, but I went to see a fantastic man called Fan (aberdeen-accupuncture for anyone that is interested) and I am positive he had an effect.  He told me about my blood clot in the womb before the hospital saw it.  I was recommended to him by a fellow IVF-er who got the all important BFP after seeing him, and have myself passed his name on to others, who too got one (and like myself not on their first ever cycle, but on first cycle after seeing him).  He told me he has a success rate in the high 90s% (can't remember exactly but remember it being very high).  My girl was his 12th pregnancy he had helped that year.  He also told me fish is very good for fertility.

A biggie also is stress, I left a job I was miserable in for years, and moved to a new company.  Think this may also have helped.  Like I said though, not sure if any of it actually made a difference, or if it was just meant to be my time.  BUT if anyone else tried any of these suggestions on this post and it works, then that can only be a good thing.  Wishing lots of healthy happy BFPs in the near future x


----------



## Bloofuss

Good Thread!!

Seems so long ago can't remember doing anything at all specific to aid a BFP - I just did everything as I normally did and just thought if it happens it happens - what will be will be etc etc - I also ate pineapple but didn't know it helped with a BFP just liked Pineapple    

I do think stress is a BIG factor and as much as it is difficult to relax, do try to, get lots of support, have good friends/family around you.  I really wish I had a perfect "remedy" for a BFP life would be so much nicer for my FF buddies on here - but I know that during trying, failure, 2ww and BFP I was glad to have people in the same boat and to know I wasn't alone xx


----------



## Frenchy74

I'm on 2 ww, have never had a bfp so hope to find something to help. 

I will try not to obsess and will try to enjoy the 2 ww as much as possible; i had 2 x 2 ww last summer, both BFN, it has taken me until now to get back on 2 ww after a nightmare feb and march 10 so i should really be happy and ejoy being back on the 2 ww! 

good luck everyone

Gini x


----------



## fionamc

We had a wee trip to Amsterdam a couple of months befor our positive cycle.  DH swears it helped with the stress levels!!!


----------



## tkbearlowey

HI FOLKS,

this is my 1st IUI so also my 1st 2ww and so far its torture !!!!!!!!, really have been trying to be busy and do more stuff to pass the time, but hey ho none of it has worked so far.
Doing a lunch for my sis and DP and her kids today, visist my mum tomorrow, Edinburgh on Tuesday for day so really am busy but just it to be next Sunday so i can test.
Trying to prepare myself for the worst but don't think any preparing helps by what everyone else says in getting through this.
This is just a long long waiting time for me.

Love Trace
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

I totally de stressed and got drunk in Benidorm  
I had lots of orange things beside my bed  
I kept positive  
I took 2 weeks off work


----------



## kelbel77

Hi

I've had 5 IVF BFNs in a row then 6th time a charm - now 10 weeks!  This time round during DR and stimms I ate soya nuts and drank mango and soya milk smoothies for brekkie (which were yum by the way) and I had read these helped with fertility.  I ate Brazil nuts although I ate those on my last BFN.  I took pregnacare and DH took wellman fertility vits.  We both stopped drinking alcohol for a good 3 months before and during treatment.  I self medicated and took baby aspirin throughout stimms and every other day or so during 2ww.  I also bought IVF Herbal Support - its expensive but by this stage I would've tried anything.  The two BFNs prior to this i listened to zita west and had acupuncture but this time I didn't - I just took the 2ww off work and relaxed totally the whole time - I wasn't planning bedrest but I ended up with a 3 day migraine from the day of transfer and was in bed the whole time - who knows if that helped?  Who knows if any of it helped or if it was just my time for it to work.

PS - the IVF Herbal support claimed to improve egg quality and aid implantation - the embryos this time were the best quality we've ever had.

Good luck

Kelly x


----------



## abdncarol

I can't remember what I did for my 2ww but did take brazil nuts and pineapple juice before and fell pregnant with our IVF, unfortanately we lost the baby.  I just wanted to wish everyone on their 2ww lots and lots of    and    .
Carol
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi there!

I did the whole pineapple juice and brazil nut thing (although I found the nuts were tastier when covered in chocolate  )

Like Jo, I also saw Fan the acupuncturist so took the stuff he prescribed up to EC and ET. He helped me deal with stressful work/life balance as he thought I was trying to do too much and not making enough time for me. It definitely helped me although I know its not for everyone. Second ICSI I took a few days off after ET and just chilled out. 

Good luck!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi there,

Very interesting reading about pineapple juice and brazil nuts. I have become very attatched to cranberry juice, though think im going to give pineapple juice a go. Anything has to be worth a try to get a BFP.
4 more days before i do the test..............

Nervewracking but work is keeping me very focused and trying to concentrat on that.

Trace


----------



## izora

Hello Kelly,

I am about to start my 4th treatment. Could you tell me how u got the IVF herbal support and for how long you used it.
Thanks


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

I have been reading everybodys posts on this thread and gone to morrisons this morning and bought pineapple juice and brazil nuts.  Pineapple juice delicious but not so positive about brazil nuts.  There expensive and don't taste nearly as nice without chocolate  around them!  Never mind, willing to persevere!  Any more tips will be greatfully received!  Starting 2nd treatment on June 21st.

Bye for now

Bethliz


----------



## jackabean72

We got our BFP on our first tx of IVF - 6 months before I started stimming or DR I stopped drinking all together and started healthy eating to loose some weight.  When I was stimming and DR i drank pineapple juice, eat lots of brazil nuts and stayed positive telling myself that by the end of this tx I was going to be pregnant.  I didn't take any extra time off work, only the days I had EC and ET.  Not sure if any of these factors helped with our BFP but it can't do any harm xx

P.S Bethliz I eat the ones with chocolate on them and did just the same job lol xxx

Good Luck everyone xxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey!  

Am loving this thread - it's so positive and is making me think of things I can do  

With the whole pineapple juice and brazil nuts - are you supposed to eat them all through the 'month' or just during ovulation/post ovulation period?

All the best peeps, hoping we have loads more BFP announcements soon  

GL x


----------



## jackabean72

Geordie - I ate the brazil nuts only when I was stimming and DR but the pineapple juice I drank regularly however that was mainly down to the fact I love it lol.

Good Luck lots of PMA    xx


----------



## Katie4

I have PCOS - I followed a low GI diet (but didn't lose weight but did get better cycles from it) and gave up caffeine and took up a very light yoga class. 

DH had to eat pumpkin seeds every day (he didn't like the wellman vits and had a good diet so I looked on line and they contain the only thing extra I thought he needed! No idea what it was now...   )

I did also have a lap and dye just before conceiving not that I would recommend that but I think it may have blown away some cobwebs!


----------



## LaineyMoo

Hey everyone found this post really fascinating!!!

I have ET on Wednesday (eek), but i have been eating fresh pineapple for the last 3 weeks 5 days a week for breakfast.  I am going to give the Brazil nuts a go this week as well though it might be abit too late!


----------



## jackabean72

Lainey - It's never too late.  Positive Mental Attitude - You will get pregnant x   Good luck xx


----------



## LaineyMoo

Thanks Jackabean!!!!

I am sooo much more positive this time round! Been doing hypnosis and visulisation and feel am in a much more positive place compared to my last 2 times round where i was stressed and so negative.

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Lainey,   that this is your time for a BFP.  Keep us up to date x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi there, hope you dont mind me crashing.. Im in my 2WW and just wanted to clarify is it pineapple juice or chunks or both? Just dont want to get in to contraction territory by having too much.. thanks lovelies x


----------



## Strawbs78

oh and also does it need to be 'not from concentrate' please? thanks


----------



## jackabean72

Strawbs - From my own personal experience, I drank pineapple juice from the carton made from concertrate and ate the pineapple chucks you get from Tesco in the fresh fruit section. Good Luck    xx


----------



## Strawbs78

cool thank you! Ive just put some in my tesco shop..

So far Ive been goign to the gym for 12 weeks (not lost a lb so who knows what is going on there!!), stopped drinking (8 weeks), stopped drinking coffee (7 weeks), stopped smoking (6 weeks) and have upped by water intake dramatically plus been munching brazil nuts for about 2 weeks..  I was taking pregnacare (8 weeks) but it was giving me the WORST upset stomach so I am now on folic acid and mumomega - anyone else on mumomega?  Eating a low GL diet and have upped my intake of fruit..  So now will start guzzling pineapple juice and hopefully it will work!!  xx


----------



## jackabean72

Strawbs - Sounds good about the not puttin on weight thing, I always gain weight if my period is due so when I was on my 2ww and my weight didn't change I had a feeling that I might be pregnant. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Will do for sure.. my test date is saturday so I am crossing my fingers tight!!    x


----------



## gmac2304

i also munched on brazil nuts (  ) and pineapple like they were going out of fashion when I was TTC - seemed to do the trick!      the pineapple was just the chunks you get from the fresh fruit section in ASDA!

good luck for Saturday...       

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks MrsCoops.. I did an early test this morning and it was negative, not writing off our chances just yet but Im going to need to be a little more measured that's for sure! ha ha.. I got some pineapple juice last night and had some pineapple with my lunch, figure it cant hurt so roll on staurday when either I am elated or I can have my first alcoholic drink in 8 weeks!! xx


----------



## jackabean72

Strawbs - It's probably too early to test. I would just hold off now until OTD xx


----------



## gmac2304

ach, if you're not due til Saturday, today is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR too early to be testing!!!

*  STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS...  *

I was using cheapy eBay tests, and only got my _very, very_ faint BFP on the day before AF was due! it was so faint, I had to hold it to the light to see the line... 

what i'm trying to say is, don't give up hope! until AF arrives, there is always a chance...

MrsC xx


----------



## Katie4

I'm with MrsCoops...too early hun, you will give yourself heartache when there could be a lovely surprise for you on the weekend. 

I tested at 5am on the day (so no cheating!) with a cheap boots test and got a faint BFP and then dared to use a clearblue one later that morning.


----------



## livity k

In no particular order! 

I kept my feet warm by wearing big pink slipper boots- chinese believe warm feet- warm womb- also the slippers made me laugh

Went on a sunny holiday pre tx- needed a break after 3 failed cycles last year

Took prednisolone for first time- as had tested for elevated NK cells

Took Zita west vits for first time, (Vitafem)

Took lots of fish oils for 6 weeks pre tx, ( not really planned but bought some and they said take 6 capsules a day for 6 weeks to build up levels and then drop to 2 a day- this was basically 6 weeks pre tx- have since heard fish oils can reduce NK cells/immune over response) 

did not eat brazil nuts as am allergic or drink pineapple juice as I don't like it

Good luck everyone

Livity


----------

